# Mauspad verkratzt ?



## LostDevil (28. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich habe eine Tevion Gamer Maus, mit 1600dpi, Laser... mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, doch nach jetzt ca. 4 MOnaten ist mein Mauspad verkratzt !! Ist das normal, dass Mauspads verkratzen ?? ich habe ein Sharkonn XurFace. Würde mir das verkratzen des Mauspads mit High-Tech Mäusen, wie Razer Copperhead nicht passieren, oder ist das eher eine Ausnahme, dass das Mauspad verkratzt ??
cu
LostDevil


----------



## collysucker (28. Juni 2006)

LostDevil am 28.06.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe eine Tevion Gamer Maus, mit 1600dpi, Laser... mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, doch nach jetzt ca. 4 MOnaten ist mein Mauspad verkratzt !! Ist das normal, dass Mauspads verkratzen ?? ich habe ein Sharkonn XurFace. Würde mir das verkratzen des Mauspads mit High-Tech Mäusen, wie Razer Copperhead nicht passieren, oder ist das eher eine Ausnahme, dass das Mauspad verkratzt ??
> cu
> LostDevil



Hast du Mouseskates? Benutzt du SilikonSpray um die Oberfläche des Pads zu glätten?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (28. Juni 2006)

LostDevil am 28.06.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe eine Tevion Gamer Maus, mit 1600dpi, Laser... mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, doch nach jetzt ca. 4 MOnaten ist mein Mauspad verkratzt !! Ist das normal, dass Mauspads verkratzen ?? ich habe ein Sharkonn XurFace. Würde mir das verkratzen des Mauspads mit High-Tech Mäusen, wie Razer Copperhead nicht passieren, oder ist das eher eine Ausnahme, dass das Mauspad verkratzt ??
> cu
> LostDevil



Mauspads bverkratzen ganz leicht, ein Kumpel von mir hat sich eines aus irgend sonem tollen Stahl gefrässt und es ist verkratzt wie Sau.

Wenn beim Linksklick und schieben der Maus etwas unter dem vorderen linken Mausfuss liegt, dann ist da schon ein wenig Kraft im Spiel.

Mein Ratpad hat im linkeren oberen Berech schon richitte Abschleifungen (komplett glatt!) und kann nur noch mit Silikonspray und Skatez genutzt werden


----------



## Chat1000 (29. Juni 2006)

Servuz

Habe seit gut 2 Monaten bereits ein Sharkoon Xurface im Einsatz , Maus ist ne Logitech MX 518 (ohne skates etc). Das Mousepad ist in einem Topzustand, ohne jegliche Kratzer. Könnte deshalb gut sein, dass deine Maus dies verursacht.

MfG Steve


----------



## butt3rkeks (29. Juni 2006)

Chat1000 am 29.06.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Servuz
> 
> Habe seit gut 2 Monaten bereits ein Sharkoon Xurface im Einsatz , Maus ist ne Logitech MX 518 (ohne skates etc). Das Mousepad ist in einem Topzustand, ohne jegliche Kratzer. Könnte deshalb gut sein, dass deine Maus dies verursacht.
> 
> MfG Steve


Spiest/Arbeitest du eher mit einer hohen Sensitivity oder ruderst du mit der Maus übers Pad wie Speedie Gonzales ?


----------



## Chat1000 (29. Juni 2006)

butt3rkeks am 29.06.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiest/Arbeitest du eher mit einer hohen Sensitivity oder ruderst du mit der Maus übers Pad wie Speedie Gonzales ?



Ich meinerseits spiele mit 1600 DPI, von daher muss ich nicht sonderlich viel rudern


----------



## Soki (29. Juni 2006)

Komisch, mein Stoffpad verkratz nicht :o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2006)

Soki am 29.06.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, mein Stoffpad verkratz nicht :o



meine papier unterlage auch nicht


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 29.06.2006 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 29.06.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.O


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (1. Juli 2006)

Chat1000 am 01.07.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 29.06.2006 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit meinem x-board v2 hab ich keine probleme. dadrauf schleift eine saitek gaming mouse. ist aber auch aus plastik.


----------



## LostDevil (3. Juli 2006)

So, war übers Wochenende weg...
Also, danke, jetzt habt ihr mich ja beruhigt    dass ich nicht denke, ich spiele falsch  
Naja, dann werde ich wohl das näöchste mauspade holen müssen und warten, bis dieses wieder verkratzt ist. Denn ich benutze kein Glidespray...
Thx#
cu
LostDevil


----------

